# Friends V Food



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

I feel i'm in a no-win situation;Either I can live a hermit-like existence indoors and be able to eat, OR I can semi-starve myself and b able to have a social life/ visit friends/stay at my boyfriend's house. If I want to stay the night ANYWHERE I have to live on bread and chicken for a week before, or I'll b certain to have an ibs attack. Anyone else have this problem?


----------

